# John Deere 2955 rear remotes



## HFF1 (11 mo ago)

Need some help. The rear remote box in my 2955 is pitted and new seals and plugins didn't fix it. I have a few options. 1 buy a remanufactured one from JD $1000, take a chance on one from the internet about 500-600, but I thought why not just take the remote metal lines over to the wheel well and mount them with the newer style connectors on most tractors now. Does anyone have any advice on doing this, mainly where would I find a universal mounting bar and the needed connectors? I can run a high-pressure flex line from the existing lines to the mount just lost on finding the mount and needed connectors. As always Deere is proud of their stuff. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I had the same issue with my John Deere 4020 after the 3 time having it rebuilt they started leaking again so I pulled them off had rubber hydraulic hoses made to fit where the steel lines were and use new style pioneer fittings with the pioneer mount. Everybody was telling me not to do it but that was over 5 years ago and it has worked out great and I would do it again. I can take a few pic later if that would help different tractor but same idea.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Did the same thing Ranger518 stated. did this on an 830 utility tractor several years ago. Got fittings from Parker air and hydraulics to go directly into control valve (SCV) and had rubber hoses with formed steel ends made by them also, used Pioneer couplers and bracket as shown above.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HayTalk
JD offered the cheaper style breakaway coupler brackets shown in photo below on 55 series tractors or utilize Ranger518 breakaway coupler bracket


----------

